

Show HN: A WebGL demo of the Observer Effect - shayanjm
http://qntm.herokuapp.com/

======
shayanjm
This is my attempt (and first webGL anything) at a stupid implementation of
the observer effect in quantum physics. Essentially, by observing something we
are inherently changing its nature. Here, I've replicated a sine wave
propagating in two directions (so it can be loosely correlated with some
generic electromagnetic wave) which randomly changes in real time for all
viewers when someone else starts viewing. (Very messy) code can be found here:
[http://github.com/shayanjm/quantum](http://github.com/shayanjm/quantum)

tl;dr - It's a wave that changes slightly when you look at it. Pretty cool,
when you realize that every stage of the simulation is unique, temporary, and
will never be re-rendered again :)

~~~
bhouston
I'd put this as a description on the WebGL demo page. :) Because when I looked
at it for a while I was just very very confused.

~~~
shayanjm
Thanks for the suggestion :) I'll probably throw an overlay in there and stick
the blurb in that.

------
PatrickAdiaheno
Very cool. I looked at it for two minutes and noticed a lot of changes. It
must mean a lot of people are looking at it right now. fun stuff.

